# Cats mouth hanging open?



## Serianas (26 May 2015)

Hey all,

so Weetabix has settled into life as an pampered indoor kitty and is quite the diva lol however she has a very strange habit that cracks us up every time she does it...  if she sniffs the OHs feet she will sit with her mouth open for about 5 mins, making her look horrified!!! 

Anyone elses mogs do this?  Salem never did, but that would have taken effort and he was a laid back kinda guy.


----------



## Archangel (26 May 2015)

I think they do that to enhance the smell (no accounting for taste eh?) all my cats have done it if they have found an interesting smell.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 May 2015)

Here you go.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vomeronasal_organ


----------



## Serianas (27 May 2015)

Thanks guys! Wouldnt have thought *that* smell would need enhancing but like you say, no accounting for taste!


----------



## duckling (27 May 2015)

One of mine does this too! Usually with feet or bins haha 
That BBC cat programme explained it well, found the summary here; http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-28795300


----------



## Spreebok (27 May 2015)

My cats does this when she sniffs my horse clothes, or when I'm cleaning the snakes out haha


----------

